# Replace tire on a trade-in car?



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm considering trading in my 2006 Chrysler Pacifica to get a new truck... Not specifically the topic, and I know the arguements against, mostly I would like to get a GM vehicle because I'm working at GM and I have to park further out because I drive a non-GM vehicle.

So I've looked into a trade-in on this car before, and I know that tire condition has been cited before as a depresser of trade-in value. At this point, 3 tires are newer from replacements due to road hazards, 1 tire is nearly completely out of tread.

My question is whether it's worth it to the trade-in value to replace the tire, or is it better to leave it as-is and use the money towards the new car purchase?

(And I know perfectly well that the dealer isn't likely to replace the tire, I know this from the '93 Camaro I bought used where the tire blew out on the way home because it was so worn out)


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

The price of new tires is what it is. For the Pacifica, a new set of really good tires should be able to be had for $500. You can probably replace the one bald tire, at a local tire shop, for $50.

Dealer salesmen are always going to try to BS you into submission, but it just is what it is. If your current tires are bad, new tires make your trade-in worth roughly $500 more than without new tires. Any way the guy BSes you, that's the bottom line.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

$209.71 was what I paid for the last tire I got on 1/13, all expenses included (which did include roughly $17 for the road hazard coverage). Sounds like it'd be worth it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

WillK said:


> $209.71 was what I paid for the last tire I got on 1/13, all expenses included (which did include roughly $17 for the road hazard coverage). Sounds like it'd be worth it.


$210 for one tire? The heck! Is it a low-profile tire?

About a year ago, I put a new set of Michelins on my Grand Cherokee for $500 for the entire set.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not just put a used tire on it?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree.

Find a decent used tire and be on your way...


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

On a Pacifica, it's likely a 19" wheel, which tires aren't cheap for. That, and if you haven't bought tires for a few years, they've skyrocketed in price because natural rubber is a commodity, just like oil and steel (which are also used in tire construction).


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The main reason for a tire price increase is an increased tariff on imported tires, according to the man who runs the local tire store.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I worked at "the local tire store" for a year, and its not because of a tariff. As an employee of a construction supplier (concrete), I know that commodity prices can be very volatile, and tires are made of commodities (natural rubber, oil, steel, etc.). Our main brand was Japanese (Toyo), but our domestic brands went up also.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that you're not going to get the cost of the tire back in the deal they give you. All those wear and tear items detract incrementally from the value of the car, but not more than their actual cost to replace.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Mort said:


> I worked at "the local tire store" for a year, and its not because of a tariff. As an employee of a construction supplier (concrete), I know that commodity prices can be very volatile, and tires are made of commodities (natural rubber, oil, steel, etc.). Our main brand was Japanese (Toyo), but our domestic brands went up also.


 Whatever you think. My friend has owned his store for more than 20 years.


----------



## shaunam (Apr 10, 2012)

I have put used tires on my car before with no problems. If the other 3 tires age good, that's what I would do.


----------



## horseonthefly (Mar 14, 2012)

I worked at a tire plant and at least a couple of years ago, the driving factor was the price of oil going up. There's a lot of oil in tires. Raw materials have to be shipped in and then finished tires shipped out. Most of the carbon black we used was imported.

Increasing labor costs (healthcare, wages, etc.) are not helping either and make up more of the cost of low-profile tires than raw materials...

I would probably just leave the tire. If it is a reputable dealer, they're going to plan on replacing all four if they aren't matching and like new. Just check blue book values (NADA/KBB) and make sure you get what its worth, typically somewhere around the "fair" condition trade-in price. If you were going to sell the car yourself it would probably sell a lot faster if you replace all four.

If you're getting a GM truck get the Silverado/Sierra 5.3L 6 spd. IMHO that's about the best thing out right now (checking for F150 Fanboys). I had an '08 Colorado that spent more time in for warranty work than in my driveway. Sorry, but if you want a small truck get a Nissan/Toyota, the walk will be worth it.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I went thru this a couple years ago with a dealer I was trading a vehicle to. He gave me a lowball price on the trade saying the front tires did not match the rear. The rears were almost new(less than 1000 miles). I called him out on it. I asked him to give me a trade price with the 4 matching tires. He would not do it at first. We went back and forth for a while arguing about it. I knew the replacement to get the fronts to match the rear would cost me about $250.00 for the two replacement tires so all 4 would match. He offered me $200.00 more which barely put the trade over %50 of the book. Held his feet to the fire for a bit more by asking him to justify the low bid. he muttered some stuff about not being able to sell the truck, poor condition etc...(truck was a spotless 7 year old with 75,000 miles). wound up taking by business 75 miles out of town to another dealer who was willing to deal


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Mort said:


> On a Pacifica, it's likely a 19" wheel, which tires aren't cheap for. That, and if you haven't bought tires for a few years, they've skyrocketed in price because natural rubber is a commodity, just like oil and steel (which are also used in tire construction).


Agree, 19's are more than 18's that are more than 17's as well. I put a set of Michelin's on my daughter's car for Christmas. They were made in the USA, so no tariff issues, but still cost over $1100 for 4.


----------



## Amatex (Apr 24, 2012)

Most likely they are 235/65-17's that you could pick up a new one for $130. I would say if your selling it private party replace the tire buy if your going through a dealership a don't bother with it. Don't let them low ball you though, know what your car is worth before you go in.


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

If you are trading it in leave it as is. They twist it around no matter what the car has. If it has all 4 new tires they say "oh that doesn't add to the value", if it has 4 bald tires they say "oh that devalues the cars value so we have to give you less for the trade".


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't replace it. You will not get your money back on the investment


----------

